# Walker wants out



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> By Andy Katz
> ESPN.com
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- Antoine Walker predicts he could be playing for New York next season, assuming the Knicks can work a trade for the Dallas Mavericks forward.
> ...


:wave:

Adios 'Tonie :laugh:

As long as we fill a need with the trade of Walker I'm not going to miss him.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Good-bye


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I want KT and Deke. Deke is on his last year isnt he?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

He will not be missed.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You have been complaining about Walker since he was traded to your town now you think you have the right to get all pissy because he wants to be out of this town as much as you want him gone.

Unbelievable. Talk about hypocritical.

You have treated him like crap from your owner on down to the fans. If he is bitter about his stay in Dallas then you better be man enough to take your part in the blame.

He wasn't perfect while in Dallas but considering how your fans acted you are more to blame for the way this turned out then Antoine is.

"Damn I hate players like Antoine. How dare he have the nerve to shoot the ball and want to play. The nerve of him to take shots and rebounds away from Dirk and assists away from Nash."
and FYI, That comment above is from a Dallas Maverick fan at another board about a month ago yet you still want to place all the blame on Walker?

Please.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets face it, we did worse this year then last year. We dont want to blame it on Dirk, Nash, Daniels or Howard so we blame Finley and Walker. I cant really help myself but hate him, even though he aint that bad


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

thats the best thing that could happen to dallas walker is a joke


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

and here we go again.lol
Don't you ever get bored of doing this?






> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> thats the best thing that could happen to dallas walker is a joke


and why exactly are you blaming Finley?

Yes you were worse then the year before but don't you think the injuries had something to do with that? also the FACT that the Lakers were injured in 2003, and Webber went down and if it wasn't for Nick Van Exel getting his chance you would have lost in the first round.

A lot of things went your way in 2003 in order for you to make it to the Western Conference finals. It is ridiculous (IMO) for Walker to be blamed for 2004 not going your way especially when you consider you couldn't beat a Kings team when Webber was healthy. It wasn't till he went down that Dallas made it to play the Spurs. So why is it Walker and his 28 minutes in the playoffs is the reasoning to blame Walker for Dirk, Steve AND Michael all playing hurt all season?

Spare me, Look at your home record then tell me Walker is the reason your team couldn't get it together on the road.
Obviously the Walker you blame for everything couldn't have been as bad as you like to claim or your home record wouldn't have been a team record for wins.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The thing that surprises me is that we had one of the best road records last year (I think.)

Why I think we had such a bad road record this year is that we lost:
Avery Johnson, who is a definite offcourt leader who at times took over the coaching role. Expect our road record to be a least a little better this year since now we've got him back

Also, NVE was probably a veteran in the lockeroom who pumped up the boys before our road matches. This year we didn't really have a real locker room hero


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

telll him to Tear His ***! he wouldn't be missed if we traded him for evan eschmeyer. 

It will never happen but I'd want to package him and someone for Samuel Dalembert.

MAvs get: Samuel Dalembert, Willie Green

Kincks get: Jerry Stackhouse, Kyle Korver

76ers Get: KT, Antoine Walker.

as the main vocal points in a trade would be nice but people would be gett SH*T from Philly to match salaries.


----------



## ThE HeAT ShOW 15 (Jul 7, 2004)

do the mavz want him out as much as he wants out? and if they want him out are they willing to give him up for anybody?? (from the heat?, rasual butler and udonis haslem?and a 2ndrd pik)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Heat doesn't have enough people to trade for Walker. Shaq, Wade, and Jones take up most of the cap. All their other players are cheap.


----------

